# having a tagless name brand on T



## mleekramer (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm just starting out selling to friends and family and plan to sell to boutiques soon. I've been using a t-shirt that I love the quality which has the tagless label. I embellish the T's with ribbons, buttons etc. Do I need to choose another T without the tagless label aready there. Can I place my label along with leaving the tagless label there? I noticed that one of my husbands t's which is "Big Dogs" shirt has the same tagless label and obviously has "Big Dogs" all over it too. I don't want to get too mixed up with legal and don't know if maybe "Big Dogs" have an agreement. Does it fall into the same catagory of you purchased it you can do whatever?


----------



## 24HourMan (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi M,
I don't know the Tagless brand, I haven't seen it in Aus. It seems though it is a Hanes range. Hanes' business is to sell blank t-shirts to printers, wholesalers, retailers etc and the more they sell the happier they would be. I am quite sure they would have no problem with you reselling their t-shirts with their label in them. It is better for their business to spread their brand around. The main brand available in Aus is Gildan and there is absolutely no problem at all leaving their label in and reselling their t-shirts. They love it.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What's the brand?

Generally if you want success selling in boutiques you want to not have the manufacturers tag visible. Even if it means changing brands.


----------

